# Any difference between a Hackberry and Sugarberry Tree?



## ReggieT (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm looking @ 2 25-30 ft tree's that have the traits of Hackberry...yet I've got this com-padre who swear that his short tenure in Landscaping has made him a "Tree God"...and the 2 tree's I'm about to turn into firewood are worthless Sugarberry's!:msp_angry: 

All my research that the 2 are basically the same...is there any difference in BTU's, seasoning, tough to split...etc...any difference 2 all?:bang:

Here are ze pics...you guys be the judge...this guy has the same kinda mentality as "Red Green"...and its getting REAL FREAKIN OLD!:check::check:

Thanks
Reggie

View attachment 266864


View attachment 266865


View attachment 266866


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 10, 2012)

Both are great burning woods hackberry gives good coals too. and don't listen to him people tell me the worst wood to burn is hickory but i find it to be very good wood. My only advise if you stumble across a sassafras tree avoid it like a plague it smells like rootbeer but it doesn't really burn that well.


----------



## Mac88 (Dec 10, 2012)

Look here:

http://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/FNR/FNR-284-W.pdf


----------



## Sethsfirewood (Dec 10, 2012)

jakewells said:


> Both are great burning woods hackberry gives good coals too. and don't listen to him people tell me the worst wood to burn is hickory but i find it to be very good wood. My only advise if you stumble across a sassafras tree avoid it like a plague it smells like rootbeer but it doesn't really burn that well.



Oh I disagree Jake. While I wouldn't heat my home with Sassafras, when it's well seasoned, it can be a nice little light firewood for a pit or place. The key here being that it is seasoned. If it is not, it tends to spark a lot. Luckily, it seasons faster than almost any other wood I have had experience with. 

I also think you should disassociate yourself with anyone who says hickory is not a good firewood. ;-) It is among the best in fact. If you want a long lasting fire with hot coals for hours; hickory, oak, beech and ash are the names of the game. 

As for the original post, I have never had any problems with Hackberry as I have mixed it into my stash multiple times. It is not overly prevalent in the Philadelphia area, but you do come across it from time to time. I know people like who you speak of too who claim to know everything about trees and I just laugh. Not until you embrace the mindset that you must constantly learn about this world can you truly find knowledge.


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 10, 2012)

I have quite a bit of Common Hackberry (sometimes called Northern Hackberry) in my woodlot, and the bark is distinctly different then what you pictures show. The Hackberry ‘round here has corky, “wart-like” ridges covering 100% of the tree, rather than the “warts” and smooth areas like your pictures show. My best guess is you’re looking at Southern Hackberry (Sugarberry) trees (which we don’t have, so what do I know).

As far as firewood, I use Hackberry interchangeably with American Elm. The only difference I notice is it will rot under the same conditions that elm will not… for that reason I tend to place it in the upper part of the stack so it gets a bit more air and sun. If ya’ stack it in a shady, protected area it turns to mush pretty fast.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Dec 10, 2012)

Can be a little stringy. I say go get them.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sethsfirewood said:


> Oh I disagree Jake. While I wouldn't heat my home with Sassafras, when it's well seasoned, it can be a nice little light firewood for a pit or place. The key here being that it is seasoned. If it is not, it tends to spark a lot. Luckily, it seasons faster than almost any other wood I have had experience with.
> 
> I also think you should disassociate yourself with anyone who says hickory is not a good firewood. ;-) It is among the best in fact. If you want a long lasting fire with hot coals for hours; hickory, oak, beech and ash are the names of the game.
> 
> As for the original post, I have never had any problems with Hackberry as I have mixed it into my stash multiple times. It is not overly prevalent in the Philadelphia area, but you do come across it from time to time. I know people like who you speak of too who claim to know everything about trees and I just laugh. Not until you embrace the mindset that you must constantly learn about this world can you truly find knowledge.



Yes seth i know but hickory is prized here not to much around either ash is not heard of around here but this state has it's fair share of hackberry,pin oak,rock maple,locust and black gum.

most of the people telling me not to burn is giving it away for free i take advantage of there stupidity


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 10, 2012)

The difference is the leaf margins and their ranges. 

Hackberry has serrated margins and Sugarberry has entire (smooth) margins. Hackberry is a northern species and Sugar is a southern.

Since you're in AL call it a Sugarberry.


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 10, 2012)

Great info Mac...I really appreciate it!
Now I Must Go Forth!!!



Mac88 said:


> Look here:
> 
> http://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/FNR/FNR-284-W.pdf


----------



## zogger (Dec 10, 2012)

well, I must have sugarberry then and not hackberry..I'll have to get better leaf pictures and look closer. right on the edge of where they supposedly overlap or dang close as per species, so I dunno. Burns fine either way, got some big rounds over here yet to bust up. But the ones I did..burn fine, didn't notice any major difficulty. The stuff here isn't as bumpy looking as the hackberry appears in that pdf.

I just ain't trusting any old wives tales any more on what is good to burn or not..I've tried every dang different tree I come across here, and so far, it all burns and throws heat. They have all have pros and cons to them. Heck, even nice oak..cons..gotta wait and wait and wait some more to get it really dry. I am convinced 99%+ of people burning oak in this area never burn really dry oak, just one year seasoned. Yes, it burns, but I am no longer going to burn just one summer worth of seasoned, just ain't the same as two years plus.

Big and small, cut it all, take it all...I'm touching it, into the stack it goes!


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 10, 2012)

AMEN!:msp_thumbsup:



zogger said:


> well, I must have sugarberry then and not hackberry..I'll have to get better leaf pictures and look closer. right on the edge of where they supposedly overlap or dang close as per species, so I dunno. Burns fine either way, got some big rounds over here yet to bust up. But the ones I did..burn fine, didn't notice any major difficulty. The stuff here isn't as bumpy looking as the hackberry appears in that pdf.
> 
> I just ain't trusting any old wives tales any more on what is good to burn or not..I've tried every dang different tree I come across here, and so far, it all burns and throws heat. They have all have pros and cons to them. Heck, even nice oak..cons..gotta wait and wait and wait some more to get it really dry. I am convinced 99%+ of people burning oak in this area never burn really dry oak, just one year seasoned. Yes, it burns, but I am no longer going to burn just one summer worth of seasoned, just ain't the same as two years plus.
> 
> Big and small, cut it all, take it all...I'm touching it, into the stack it goes!


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 15, 2013)

Mac88 said:


> Look here:
> 
> http://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/FNR/FNR-284-W.pdf


That was extremely helpful Mac!


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 15, 2013)

[quote...this guy has the same kinda mentality as "Red Green"...and its getting REAL FREAKIN OLD![/quote]
You no likey "Red Green"?


----------



## SWI Don (Dec 15, 2013)

zogger said:


> well, I must have sugarberry then and not hackberry..I'll have to get better leaf pictures and look closer. right on the edge of where they supposedly overlap or dang close as per species, so I dunno. Burns fine either way, got some big rounds over here yet to bust up. But the ones I did..burn fine, didn't notice any major difficulty. The stuff here isn't as bumpy looking as the hackberry appears in that pdf.
> 
> I just ain't trusting any old wives tales any more on what is good to burn or not..I've tried every dang different tree I come across here, and so far, it all burns and throws heat. They have all have pros and cons to them. Heck, even nice oak..cons..gotta wait and wait and wait some more to get it really dry. I am convinced 99%+ of people burning oak in this area never burn really dry oak, just one year seasoned. Yes, it burns, but I am no longer going to burn just one summer worth of seasoned, just ain't the same as two years plus.
> 
> Big and small, cut it all, take it all...I'm touching it, into the stack it goes!



I'm running about 4 years ahead on oak right now. Granted other things get rotated sooner. I have come to the conclusion with my catalytic stove that all wood needs to season some (even the standing dead elms) before I burn it. I did that last year and catalyst maintenance disappeared.


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 15, 2013)

brenndatomu said:


> [quote...this guy has the same kinda mentality as "Red Green"...and its getting REAL FREAKIN OLD!


You no likey "Red Green"?[/quote]
I like his skits and so forth, but not his mentality in someone I've gotta work with...not real compatible with life!
Besides I've written Red a ton of times trying to find the show where he and ED are trying to dodge a "Bear chained in a box who has snatched Ed's tranquilizer Gun" Red Fairy, er, I mean Green refuses to write me back...probably out back massaging a wolverine or something...whatever!


----------



## woodchuck357 (Dec 15, 2013)

jakewells said:


> Yes seth i know but hickory is prized here not to much around either ash is not heard of around here but this state has it's fair share of hackberry,pin oak,rock maple,locust and black gum.
> 
> most of the people telling me not to burn is giving it away for free i take advantage of there stupidity


 Hickory has a bad rep with some folks because it pops and sends chunks of coals several feet away. Not good if you have a fire place, but no big deal in a stove.
Now, chinkapin, that was an exploading wood! Sounded like a war going on in the stove when it was loaded with it.


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 15, 2013)

ReggieT said:


> You no likey "Red Green"?


I like his skits and so forth, but not his mentality in someone I've gotta work with...not real compatible with life!
Besides I've written Red a ton of times trying to find the show where he and ED are trying to dodge a "Bear chained in a box who has snatched Ed's tranquilizer Gun" Red Fairy, er, I mean Green refuses to write me back...probably out back massaging a wolverine or something...whatever![/quote]

Ah, yeah, I gotcha. I would have trouble _working_ with anybody that uses that much duct tape!  Sure makes for some fine TV though! Any show with chain saw noise in the background fairly regularly has to be alright, no?! "If the women don't find ya handsome, they should at least find ya handy" 
You selling wood? If not, you gotta have quite a pile by now! Seems like you a cutting down couple more trees every week!  I've seen lazier beavers


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 15, 2013)

brenndatomu said:


> I like his skits and so forth, but not his mentality in someone I've gotta work with...not real compatible with life!
> Besides I've written Red a ton of times trying to find the show where he and ED are trying to dodge a "Bear chained in a box who has snatched Ed's tranquilizer Gun" Red Fairy, er, I mean Green refuses to write me back...probably out back massaging a wolverine or something...whatever!



Ah, yeah, I gotcha. I would have trouble _working_ with anybody that uses that much duct tape!  Sure makes for some fine TV though! Any show with chain saw noise in the background fairly regularly has to be alright, no?! "If the women don't find ya handsome, they should at least find ya handy" 
You selling wood? If not, you gotta have quite a pile by now! Seems like you a cutting down couple more trees every week!  I've seen lazier beavers [/quote]
hahahaha


----------

